# Suche extrem leise Tastatur!



## Beni19 (27. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute! Hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem..

Ich mache Videos auf YouTube (Gameplays, Live-Kommentiert).
Aufgenommen wird mit meinem Rode NT1-A und mit Dxtory bzw bei Let´s Plays mit OBS.

Wenn ich aufnehme fallen mir zwei Sachen auf.
Erstens: Mein PC, der höllisch laut ist. Das ist jedoch zu verschmerzen, da man dieses Rauschen nicht so sehr bemerkt, da es von meiner Stimme und dem Ingame Sound übertönt wird.
Zweitens: Meine Tastatur (Maus zu verschmerzen, aber auch teilweise hörbar). Die Razer Black Widdow Ultimate 2013.. mit Cherry Blues 
Diese Tastatur ist so extrem laut, dass man in der Aufnahme, vor allem bei Shootern, IMMER die Tastatur hört.  

Deshalb suche ich nun eine neue Tastatur, die sehr Leise ist, und trotzdem mechanisch (geht sowas überhaupt ).
Viel Schnick-Schnack brauche ich nicht, nur n' paar Mediatasten (nächster Track, Play-Pause etc.).
Budget liegt bei... nunja bis 100 Euro.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Humilator (27. Juli 2014)

dann kommt eigentlich nur die infrage, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Func KB-460, MX-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder mit braunen Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Brown, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beleuchtung, red cherry switches, evtl. auch mit braunen? der umstieg von blauen auf rote is bestimmt nciht einfach.

ich benutz braune bei meiner logitech, find ich von der lautstärke eigentlich recht angenehm.


wenn dir beleuchtung egal ist, ist diese auch gut 

geizhals.de/cherry-mx-board-3-0-g80-3850lxbde-2-a1063890.html


----------



## Beni19 (27. Juli 2014)

Wo genau liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den MX red und brown? ..

Vom Design her spricht sie mich auf jeden Fall an! 
Func scheint ja eine ziemlich "edle" Marke zu sein.


----------



## Humilator (27. Juli 2014)

der unterschied zwischen red und brown is, das die browns haptisches feedback bieten, die reds bieten das nicht und lösen schneller aus.

deshalb vertippt man sich mit den reds eher, sollen zum gamen wohl angeblich besser sein, zum schreiben aber eher die browns.

gabs auch mal nen thread zu, der die verschiedenen schaltervarianten erläutert hat,aber bin zu fauul zum suchen gerade^^


----------



## Beni19 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich denke ich würde mit den Browns dann besser zurecht kommen, immerhin haben die blues ja auch feedback und ich hatte keine probleme beim zocken... ^^


----------



## Humilator (27. Juli 2014)

die hier is bisschen teurer, aber auch nicht schlecht
http://geizhals.de/qpad-mk-50-pro-gaming-keyboard-mx-brown-a809337.html

wobei ich die denke ich die func empfehlen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2014)

Nur mal so als Frage nebenbei:
Wie hast du das Mikrofon bei dir stehen?
Weil wenn es senkrecht steht, müsstest das Problem doch durch ein waagerecht stellen des Mikrofons lösbar sein.

Zur Tastatur:
Die Brown sind in etwas gleich zu den Blue, nur ohne Klickgeräusch.


----------



## Beni19 (27. Juli 2014)

Ja es steht senkrecht... du meinst dass wenn ichs waagerecht richte, das problem gelöst ist? Hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht aber klingt logisch... versuch ich gleich mal!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Ja es steht senkrecht... du meinst dass wenn ichs waagerecht richte, das problem gelöst ist? Hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht aber klingt logisch... versuch ich gleich mal!


 
War halt mal so ne Idee, so sollten nur Geräusche von vorne aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Beni19 (27. Juli 2014)

Hört man immer noch, man muss aber sagen dass die Razer auch wirklich laut ist, wegen den MX blue..


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2014)

Hätte ja klappen können.
Also die Brown sind ne ganze Ecke leiser.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würde hier eher am Mikrofon (eines mit Richtwirkung wählen) und/oder an dessen Aktivierungsschwelle ansetzen...


----------



## Beni19 (28. Juli 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde hier eher am Mikrofon (eines mit Richtwirkung wählen) und/oder an dessen Aktivierungsschwelle ansetzen...



Wie soll ich denn bei Dxtory die Aktivierungsschwelle verändern?
Bei OBS funktioniert das.

Wie schaffen es dann bitte alle anderen YouTuber wie zum Beispiel Let's Taddl ( hat glaub ich auch das Rode ) diese Geräusche nicht aufzunehmen?  .. :/


----------



## Fox2010 (28. Juli 2014)

Also gab da auch mal ein Video von den ganzen Switches die blauen sind ja so die Lautesten das wäre schon ohne aufnahme für mich eine katastrophe

Würd auch sagen die braunen oder die roten Switches die alte tasta kannste ja vielleicht noch verkaufen, ich würd die Func der qpad vorziehen


----------



## JackA (29. Juli 2014)

Absolut lautlose Tastatur: gepolsterter heller Untergrund + Virtual Keyboard

Spaß bei Seite: Ich würde dir MX-Blacks ans Herz legen, auch wenn sie mit MX-Blues garnix am Hut haben.
Grund: durch die stärkeren Federn brauchst du mehr Kraft zum drücken, dadurch lernst du aber auch leichter das Antippen der Tasten, dadurch fliegst du quasi über die Tasten und erzeugst kaum Geräusche, da du keinen Bottom Out mehr hast, bzw. die Tasten kaum noch zurück federn, da eben nur angetippt, was bei MX-Blacks am besten funktioniert, man muss sichs nur angewöhnen.


----------



## shadie (29. Juli 2014)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Absolut lautlose Tastatur: gepolsterter heller Untergrund + Virtual Keyboard



Fingerkuppen Ade 

ich löse das mit den Klickgeräuschen mit so einem Schallschutz der an die Aufnahme des Rode drangeklemmt wird.
Funzt bisher ganz gut.

Mit Audacity kann man auch viel rausfiltern an Störgeräuschen


Wie das aber andere Youtuber machen würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Z.b. die Jungs von Pietsmiet, die haben ja auch nur den Popschutz dran und mehr nicht


----------



## Beni19 (29. Juli 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Fingerkuppen Ade
> 
> ich löse das mit den Klickgeräuschen mit so einem Schallschutz der an die Aufnahme des Rode drangeklemmt wird.
> Funzt bisher ganz gut.
> ...



Ja aber bei Audacity ändert sich dann auch die Stimme, wenn man das rausfiltert..

Gibts die Func mit MX blacks?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2014)

Blacks würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, wenn du wirklich viel schreibst, denn das ist dann ermüdend auf dauer. 
Wichtig egal welche mechanische Tastatur du nimmst, ist dass du lernst nicht komplett durchzudrücken. Das kannst du auch schon mit den Blues üben und plötzlich sind auch die nur noch halb so laut. Ich habe beobachtet, dass bei den meisten nicht das auslösen das Laute bei den Blues ist, sondern, dass die danach bis zum Bodensatz durchpreschen, statt nach dem klick wieder loszulassen. (Gibt ja auch ein schönes PCGH Video mit dem Vergleich der Tasten wo auch alle gleich laut klingen, weil der nette Herr einfach alles volle Power durchdrückt, statt nur bis zur Schalterauslösung)


----------



## shadie (29. Juli 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Ja aber bei Audacity ändert sich dann auch die Stimme, wenn man das rausfiltert..
> 
> Gibts die Func mit MX blacks?


 
Ehm nicht das ich wüsste.

Ich mache es immer so:

ca. 10-20 Sekunden nur mit der Tastatur ein wenig klimpern und mit der Maus.
Das markiere ich dann, lasse es als Rauschprofil hinterlegen und schneide dieses profil komplett aus der ganzen Aufnahme raus.
An meiner Stimme habe ich da keine Veränderungen festgestellt, Sie ist halt nur klarer zu hören weil das ganze Gerausche weg ist.


----------



## JackA (29. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch die Tastatur vom Schreibtisch durch ein Mauspad entkoppelt, so geht das Geräusch nicht über die Tischplatte.
Bzgl. Youtuber kenn ich nur sowas:
Klick mich


----------



## Beni19 (30. Juli 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ehm nicht das ich wüsste.
> 
> Ich mache es immer so:
> 
> ...



Werde ich heute mal probieren! 

Das mit dem nicht so fest andrücken kann ich bei shootern einfach nicht umsetzen .. 


Was auf diesem Bild ist denn so besonders bzgl. YouTubern? :x  Außer dass sich dort ein mauspad auf dem tisch befindet sehe ich da nichts... ^^


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das nicht schaffst beim "shootern", dann wird jede mechanische Tastatur in etwa gleich laut sein. Da brauchst du also keine neue holen. Einzig die "Dämpfungsringe" können dir da noch helfen.


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Werde ich heute mal probieren!


 

Wie du das anstellst weißt du ja sicherlich schon oder?
Ich würde den Mikrosound ohnehin immer mit Audacity aufnehmen.
habe es vorher zusammen mit dem gamesound aufgenommen, das war richtig kacke!

Jetzt mit dem Rauschprofil ermitteln usw hört man so gut wie keine Nebengeräusche mehr.

Wie das aber Youtuber mit ner G15 anstellen würde mich mal interessieren, die sind ja ein ganzes Stück lauter als mechanische.


----------



## SvenSigi (30. Juli 2014)

Kauf dir eine AudioInterface


----------



## Beni19 (30. Juli 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie du das anstellst weißt du ja sicherlich schon oder?
> Ich würde den Mikrosound ohnehin immer mit Audacity aufnehmen.
> habe es vorher zusammen mit dem gamesound aufgenommen, das war richtig kacke!
> 
> ...



Ja das weis ich, dxtory nimmt sowieso den micro sound in einer externen soundspur auf 

Ich hab doch ein Audiointerface?!


----------



## Beni19 (31. Oktober 2014)

Update: Ich suche immernoch eine leise Tastatur, es muss keine mechanische mehr sein!  habt ihr empfehlungen bis ~90 €?


----------



## BigBubby (31. Oktober 2014)

So ziemlich alle "flachen" Tastaturen, also alles was richtung Laptoptastatur geht.


----------



## Beni19 (31. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es nicht welche von Logitech die noch leise sind?


----------



## shadie (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe diese hier für den HTPC:

Logitech diNovo Edge Keyboard, USB, DE (967685-0102) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die ist recht leise.
Du wirst aber mit nicht mechanischen nie so leise tippen können wie mit mechanischen.
Wenn du das mit dem Tippen erst mal richtig inne hast, dann drückst du die nicht mehr ganz durch und machst somit auch keine Tippgeräusche mehr.

Das geht mit den nichtmechanischen leider nicht.


----------



## Beni19 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hab ne razor black widdow ultimate 2013 mit mx green....
Die is lauter als alle anderen.. ?de02
Die Tastatur sollte schon zum spielen geeignet sein


----------



## Joker_54 (31. Oktober 2014)

Die klickt bei jedem Tastendruck, von da her - Ja, die ist deutlich lauter als alle anderen Mechanischen.
Das leiseste was man imo haben kann ist eine Cherry MX-Board 3.0 mit Brown/Black/Red Switches und Dämpfungsringen.


----------



## Beni19 (31. Oktober 2014)

Gibts tastaturen mit dämpfungsringen die bereits dabei sind? Oder ist es relativ einfach die ringe einzusetzen?


----------



## Joker_54 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ist einfach, kostet halt Zeit ohne Ende, da du jede Taste abmachen, Ring drauf und wieder einstecken musst. Und das eben für alle 108 Tasten im Falle der Cherry MX 3.0. Um die Tasten auszubauen nimmt man am Besten so ein spezielles Werkzeug (kostet vllt 5-10€).

Wenn du die Dinger vorinstalliert haben willst müsstest du zur Logitech G710+ greifen, die ist aber von der Verarbeitungsqualität nicht so gut. (Und richtig teuer)


----------



## Beni19 (31. Oktober 2014)

Haben die ringe einen negativen effekt auf das Druckgefühl? Und hat das erwähnte board Medientasten/Tastenkombis für Nächster Track lauter leiser etc?


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2014)

Das Tippgefühl wird schon verändert- eben gedämpft. Der Klassiker Cherry MX Braun + Dämpfer fühlt sich dann ähnlich an wie eine Rubberdome Tastatur, Cherry MX Rot/Schwarz ähnlich wie eine klassische "Kaugummitastatur" oder Cherry MY.


----------



## Beni19 (1. November 2014)

Okay alles klar, ich glaub ich werd mir das Board und die Ringe dann mal bestellen. 
Danke ^^


----------



## Beni19 (27. Dezember 2014)

Soo, da ich mal wieder eure Hilfe brauch aber keinen extra Thread aufmachen wollte, da es sich prinzipiell fast um das selbe "Problem" handelt erwecke ich einfach diesen alten Thread wieder zum Leben, wenn es recht ist. 

Also, ich war mit der neuen Tastatur + Dämpfern zufrieden, hab allerdings Cola getrunken und.. naja...   man möge mich steinigen. 
Auf jeden Fall ist sie hinüber, schade eigentlich. 

Ich konnte aber in der Zwischenzeit (mein PC ist zurzeit sowieso selbst auch hinüber, siehe anderen aktuellen Thread von mir) bei einem Kumpel ein bisschen zocken. Er hat ne Rubberdome (schreibt man das so?) Tastatur, welche nochmal leiser als meine ist. Klar, ist halt nicht mechanisch.. Allerdings muss ich sagen, hat mich das gar nicht so sehr gestört. Und da sie nochmal leiser war (keine Ahnung was das genau für eine war, irgendeine Logitech..?) hab´ ich mir überlegt, da ich sowieso eine neue brauche, und das Kriterium "leise" immer noch erfüllt werden muss, mir auch eine Rubberdome anzuschaffen.

Generell wird über Rubberdome ja viel schlechtes gesagt.. warum eigentlich? Ist der Verschleiß generell hoch, empfinden die meisten den Tastendruck als "schlecht" oder was ist der Grund hierfür? Wäre schön wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte. 

Was könnt ihr mir für eine Tastatur empfehlen? Also wie gesagt, mechanisch muss sie jetzt nicht mehr sein. Sie sollte halt sehr leise sein, und ein paar Funktionen, wie "Lauter", "Leiser", "Prev- Next-Track", haben. Beleuchtung ist nett, brauch ich allerdings nicht.
Hat die Roccat Isku (nein Mac, ich meine nicht "Ischl", wie zur Hölle macht man die Auto.. ach egal BTT) eigentlich auch Rubberdome Tasten?
Die sieht ja sonst nicht schlecht aus.. aber is halt viel Plastik und Marketing.. Roccat halt.. 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könnt. Preis: naja die Preisleistung muss halt stimmen, ich sag mal bis 100€ diesmal.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## BigBubby (28. Dezember 2014)

Naja du hattest braune und die sieht man eher als einsteiger bei den mechanischen. Dort endet man dann bei rot oder blau je nach Anwendung. Wenn du natürlich braun mit scheiben nimmst ist es klar, dass es kein großen unterschied mehr zu rubberdom gibt. Aber ich habe dir glaube schon mehrfach hier geschrieben, dass wenn du leise willst rubberdom nehmen musst.  Schreibgefuehl ist halt anders, genau wie die haltbarkeit. Rubberdom ist halt gummi und entsprechend reagiert es. Nicht so linear. Wenn man aber sowieso jemand ist, der nur durschlägt, wirds keinen grossen unterschied für dich machen.


----------



## Beni19 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja, daran kann ich mich erinnern, deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich jetzt gerne mal eine Rubberdom ausprobieren möchte.
Welche leise Rubberdom könntest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## BigBubby (28. Dezember 2014)

Rubberdom tun sich nicht viel bei der lautstaerke. An sich gilt hohe tasten lauter als flache tasten lauter als laptoptastaturen. Dann liegt's nur noch dran, was du sonst für extras willst. Sondertasten, licht, medientasten etc.


----------



## Beni19 (28. Dezember 2014)

Na gut, dann sagen wir mal... Beleuchtung (es sieht einfach zu gut aus! ) ... n paar Zusatztasten (G1 oder M1 oder wie sie alle heißen) und.. naja Mediantasten, müssen aber nicht als extra Tasten sein, können auch mit ner Tastenkombi funktionieren.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Dezember 2014)

Leiser als Rubberdome geht eigentlich nicht.
Aber es ist ja nciht umsonst so, warum so viele auf Mechanisch umsteigen, auch wenn sie eine Nuance lauter sind.

Naja, deine Entscheidung. Das sind so die leisesten (Antun würde ich mir das ja nicht )

- K280e
- Cherry xt Stream


----------



## Beni19 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich komm auch mit meiner aktuellen Logitech K120 ganz gut klar, also denk ich mal dass das ganze kein Problem für mich sein sollte.
Naja also ein bisschen mehr auf Gaming ausgelegt als die beiden dort oben darfs schon sei. ^^ Wie gesagt bis 100€.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Dezember 2014)

So schnell wie du deine kaputt kriegst würde ich um die 50 eher kaufen. Dann ärgert es dich nicht so beim nächsten Kaffee.Bin seit ca 1 Jahr nicht mehr auf dem stand. Die illuminated war früher eine leise und gute. Aber mehr Office als gaming. (gamer stoert meist die lautstaerke nicht). Da gab's glaube ich probs bei bestimmten tastenkombinationen. Wenn du wirklich so viel ausgeben willst wie warte eine g510s?


----------



## Beni19 (28. Dezember 2014)

Naja sooo viele Zusatzfeatures brauch ich jetzt auch nicht xD.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Dezember 2014)

Kauf dir doch einfach irgendeine 0815 Rubberdome 5€ Tastatur, wenn du den Unterschied zw. Mecha und Rubberdome nicht merkst.
Alles andere ist doch Perlen vor die Säue 

Dann kannste auch direkt 4 Stück kaufen, dann ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn mal ein Kaffee drüber läuft


----------



## BigBubby (28. Dezember 2014)

Raptor k30/40/50


----------



## CapitanJack (28. Dezember 2014)

Servus

Ich hab seit zwei Jahren die Logitech Illuminated und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Tastatur. Sie ist leise und beleuchtet. Bis jetzt keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen. 

Illuminated Keyboard K740


Kann die Tastatur nur Empfehlen.


Grüßle


----------



## Beni19 (28. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr gegen diese hier was einzuwenden? Sieht ganz nett aus... 
Tastatur G105 Gaming Keyboard – Logitech


----------



## CapitanJack (28. Dezember 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Habt ihr gegen diese hier was einzuwenden? Sieht ganz nett aus...
> Tastatur G105 Gaming Keyboard â€“ Logitech



Naja ist ne billige Tastatur. Testbericht liest sich jetzt nicht sonderlich gut. Logitech G105 im Test bei GameStar.de


Was hälst Du von der MicrosoftSidewinder ? Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard im Test bei GameStar.de

Grüßle


----------



## Beni19 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die Sidewinder sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. ^^

Edit: Bin ich blöd, oder gibts die bei Amazon nicht?


----------



## CapitanJack (28. Dezember 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Ja, die Sidewinder sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. ^^
> 
> Edit: Bin ich blöd, oder gibts die bei Amazon nicht?




Sorry ich glaube die Tastatur gibts nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Aber ich hab hier einen ziemlich Aktuellen test gefunden. Vielleicht ist da Deine Tastatur dabei.  

Vier beleuchtete Tastaturen fÃ¼r 30 Euro im Test - ComputerBase


Edit: Noch eine sehr gute und Günstige, leider ohne Beleuchtung, die Cherry Stream XT. Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Grüßle


----------



## xSauklauex (28. Dezember 2014)

Blöd bist du nicht

Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt es zurzeit nicht mehr


----------



## CapitanJack (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Und noch eine Empfehlenswerte Tastatur.  Fujitsu KB910 schwarz (Art.-Nr. 90392811) - Tastaturen - computeruniverse


Grüßle


----------



## Beni19 (29. Dezember 2014)

Das ist echt schwierig... die vier im Test überzeugen mich jetzt nicht sonderlich, außer villeicht die Tt-Esports Challenger Prime.
Ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die Logitech Tastaturen am besten..
Wie heißen denn die Logitech G- Tastaturen genau, auf der Website von Logitech finde ich nur die aktuellen, und die, die ich hier schon gepostet habe.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Dezember 2014)

Kauf dir ruhig die 105. Die ist qualitativ mehr wie eine 30€ Tastatur, aber wenn es dir das Wert ist, kauf es dir.


----------



## CapitanJack (29. Dezember 2014)

Servus

Logitech G105 oder G 510 oder G19.


Grüßle


----------

